# Cara Pupsters



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought i'd share a few more of the pupsters, all doing really really well, Cara has been wonderful, so so proud of her, totally in awe of her achievement :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

They are absolutley gorgeous and cara looks so healthy

Beautiful. x


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

Awwww puppies SOOO cute :001_wub: I shouldn't of looked, I've been thinking about a new puppy for the last couple of months!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

SashaXx said:


> Awwww puppies SOOO cute :001_wub: I shouldn't of looked, I've been thinking about a new puppy for the last couple of months!


Yeah it's fatal, when I went 2 look at Cara's litter, I only went 4 a look, OH knew he'd lost as soon as I got through the door


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of puppies :thumbup: 

Love the second photo lol 

So cute


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Pic two is sooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Love the 2nd pic  beautiful


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are so beautiful, Mum looks very well too.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So cute and innocent pups, I wanna steal them! :arf::arf:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Well done :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh beautiful puppies and mum too!
So shiney and healthy looking, love them!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahhh i want one they are lush :thumbup:


----------

